# Ну все-то не потравятся



## turkjey5

Привет!
Что значит " Ну все-то не потравятся "? Люди не умрут?

Заранее большое спасибо!!



- Поехали быстренько на склад, я тебе там выписал кое- что.    Ну что бы как человек жил ты. Телевизор цветной, все как положено.    
-Это в смысле во временное пользование? 
-Не волнуйся, не подарок и не взятка.    Не с чего мне тебе взятки дарить. Уедешь, все тут останется. Садись.    
-Да нет, я просто та спросил, может, сначала на счет самогона решим?    Люди-то травятся! 
-Ну все-то не потравятся, а склад закроется.    Успеешь ты, Господи, ну что ты за человек, Паша! Садись!


----------



## Maroseika

Это значит, что отравятся не все. Возможно, из контекста ясно, что имеются в виду смертельные отравления, но вообще отравиться самогоном - еще не значит умереть.
А "насчет" пишется слитно.


----------



## turkjey5

Глагол потравиться в совершенном виде? Префикс -по указывает многочисленность? 

потравиться, -авится (отравить всех, многих; отравиться (о всех, многих); постепенно стравиться; травиться нек-рое время)
-http://gramota.ru


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> Глагол потравиться в совершенном виде? Префикс -по указывает многочисленность?



Думаю, вы правы: 

по-
...Словообразовательная единица, образующая глаголы совершенного вида со значением: в несколько приемов совершить *действие*, распространенное на все или многие объекты, а также действие, *совершенное всеми или многими субъектами* (побросать, повыходить, поглотать, покусать, полопаться, понавезти, попадать и т.п.) .
(Словарь под ред. Ефремовой)


----------



## covar

Где здесь "действие, распространенное *на все или многие объекты*, а также действие, *совершенное всеми или многими субъектами"*?
Я его полюбила.
Собака покусала ребёнка.
Он попал в западню.
Оконное стекло полопалось из-за мороза.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Где здесь "действие, распространенное *на все или многие объекты*, а также действие, *совершенное всеми или многими субъектами"*?



Вы обратили внимание на отточие в начале толкования? Я привел только одно значение приставки по- из семи, указанных в этом словаре.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

"потравиться" - немного устаревшая форма глагола, современная форма - "отравиться". То есть предложение может выглядеть так: Ну все-то не отравятся...

При этом я могу сказать: вы потравитесь или вы отравитесь (по отношению к двум и более людям) 
и я могу сказать: ты (вы) отравишься (отравитесь) по отношению к одному человеку но не могу сказать ты (вы) потравишься (потравитесь) в этом случае.

Отравиться в случае с алкоголем не обязательно означает умереть. Можно при этом просто плохо себя чувствовать.


----------



## covar

Maroseika said:


> Вы обратили внимание на отточие в начале толкования? Я привел только одно значение приставки по- из семи, указанных в этом словаре.


А вы обратили внимание на то, что приведенные примеры глаголов, которые должны были бы подтверждать это "множественное" значение приставки "по-", на самом деле этого не подтверждают, и значение "множественности" для них возникает только в определенном "множественном" контексте?
also:
"все-то не *по*травятся" = "все-то не *о*травятся" ???


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> А вы обратили внимание на то, что приведенные примеры глаголов, которые должны были бы подтверждать это "множественное" значение приставки "по-", на самом деле этого не подтверждают, и значение "множественности" для них возникает только в определенном "множественном" контексте?
> also:
> "все-то не *по*травятся" = "все-то не *о*травятся" ???


На мой взгляд, приведенные в словаре примеры подтверждают предложенное толкование:
Побросать - бросить много предметов
Повыходить - выйти (о множестве людей)
Поглотать - заглотать много еды и т.п.
Покусать - собака покусала 5 человек. Не говорят ведь "укусила 5 человек"? (у "покусать" есть, конечно, и другие значения)
Полопаться - о нескольких или многих полопавшихся предметах.

О том, что "потравиться" не применимо к одному человеку, уже говорилось.


----------



## covar

Побросаю, побросаю - может быть, и брошу курить.
Повыхожу, повыхожу из дому - может быть, и привыкнуть выходить регулярно на вечернюю прогулку.
Поглотаю, поглотаю - может быть, и проглочу эту гадость.
и т.д.

Что-то не вижу прямой связи "по-" с "множественностью предметов".
А по Ефремовой приставка "по-" напрямую связана с "множественностью предметов", и независимо от контекста.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Maroseika said:


> Покусать - собака покусала 5 человек. Не говорят ведь "укусила 5 человек"? (у "покусать" есть, конечно, и другие значения)


Небольшое дополнение. Собака может *покусать *и одного человека, только эта форма будет использована, если укусов несколько. Если же укус один, то правильнее сказать "собака укусила"


----------



## cheburashka Gena

covar said:


> Побросаю, побросаю - может быть, и брошу курить.
> Повыхожу, повыхожу из дому - может быть, и привыкнуть выходить регулярно на вечернюю прогулку.
> Поглотаю, поглотаю - может быть, и проглочу эту гадость.
> и т.д.
> 
> Что-то не вижу прямой связи "по-" с "множественностью предметов".
> А по Ефремовой приставка "по-" напрямую связана с "множественностью предметов", и независимо от контекста.



В этих примерах множественность относится не к предметам, а к действиям.


----------



## covar

cheburashka Gena said:


> Небольшое дополнение. Собака может *покусать *и одного человека, только эта форма будет использована, если укусов несколько. Если же укус один, то правильнее сказать "собака укусила"



Если укусов несколько, то это говорит о "повторяемости" действия, а не о "множественности покусанных предметов (объектов, субъектов)" как утверждает Ефремова.
То есть, значение зависит от контекста, а не от формы глагола.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

covar said:


> как утверждает Ефремова.


Ефремову не читал.


----------



## Ahu Lee

covar said:


> Побросаю, побросаю - может быть, и брошу курить.
> Повыхожу, повыхожу из дому - может быть, и привыкнуть выходить регулярно на вечернюю прогулку.
> Поглотаю, поглотаю - может быть, и проглочу эту гадость.
> и т.д.
> 
> Что-то не вижу прямой связи "по-" с "множественностью предметов".
> А по Ефремовой приставка "по-" напрямую связана с "множественностью предметов", и независимо от контекста.



А вы попробуйте на "множественность" смотреть с разных сторон, т.е. не только как на действие по отношению ко множеству объектов, но и на множествинность самого действия (повторение), а так же и "множественный" эффект как результат действия. 

_Побросаю, побросаю... -- _неоднократное бросание -- множественность._
Повыхожу, повыхожу_... -- неоднократный выход -- множественность.
_Поглотаю, поглотаю_... --  неоднократное глотание (попытка проглотить) -- множественность.
_Собака покусала ребёнка_ -- укусила несколько раз, укусила в разные части тела -- множественность.
_Оконное стекло полопалось\потрескалось из-за мороза_ -- на стекле образовалось множество трещин, иначе бы мы сказали стекло лопнуло\треснуло -- множественность.


----------



## covar

cheburashka Gena said:


> Ефремову не читал.


См. ответы #4 и #5, и особенно внимательно цитату из словаря по ред. Ефремовой.


----------



## Maroseika

Мне кажется довольно бессмысленным делом обсуждать, правильно ли написано в словаре, составленном профессиональными лингвистами. И особенно с учетом того, что любая подобная классификация неизбежно является некоторым упрощением или огрублением действительности, ведь многие слова с приставкой по- не являют собою чистый тип, а сочетают в себе разные значения или их оттенки.
Однако же слово потравиться как раз весьма точно соответствует словарному описанию, поскольку может относиться только к множеству людей, а не к одному человеку, причем независимо от контекста.


----------



## covar

- Самогон - это же такая отрава. 
- Фигня, потравлюсь денька три, а потом опять на работу.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> - Самогон - это же такая отрава.
> - Фигня, потравлюсь денька три, а потом опять на работу.


Естественно, в данном случае приставка по- имеет совсем другое значение: "в течение некоторого времени совершить действие, названное мотивирующим словом" (конечно, излишне указывать на окказиональность, чтобы не сказать вымученность, такого употребления слово "потравиться").
Словарь Ефремовой насчитывает семь значений приставки по-, и, разумеется, есть слова - семантические омонимы, которые, в зависимости от контекста, можно отнести к двум, а то и больше разных групп значений. Но что ж с того? Это не опровергает того факта, что в рассматриваемом случае приставка придает значение, приведенное выше (множественности субъектов действия).


----------

